# Unsung by Helmet vs. Rise by Pantera



## Randy (Jun 11, 2008)

I never heard "Rise" before, but after hearing it for the first time a few days ago, I was blow away by how the main riff is practically identical to "Unsung" by Helmet. 

Considering a lot of people here are familiar with the two, but several may not be, I figured I'd post them both: 

0:32 in Pantera's Rise, from Vulgar Display of Power (1991):



and

0:28 in Helmet's Unsung, from Meantime (1992):



What do you think?


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 11, 2008)

Well they were from teh same scene, toured a lot together, so i'm sure helmet were inspired somewhat


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Well they were from teh same scene, toured a lot together, so i'm sure helmet were inspired somewhat



Inspired, eh? I dunno. That's a fairly uncommon riff structure, IMO... sounds like a blatant rip-off to me.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 11, 2008)

Its just a start stop thing with two chords, it's not that uncommon. And that groove has probably been used a hundred time before.


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Its just a start stop thing with two chords, it's not that uncommon. And that groove has probably been used a hundred time before.



Yeah, true. Just the way they implemented it, and the fact they're from the same scene, same era seemed a bit off to me. 

Maybe I'm just crazy, though.


----------



## 69dodgecharger (Jun 11, 2008)

learn to play them both and you will see that they are not the same. similar yes, but not the same


----------



## playstopause (Jun 11, 2008)

From the links you provided, both albums were released in 1992.
So, it might be Pantera that copied Helmet 







Helmet


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2008)

playstopause said:


> From the links you provided, both albums were released in 1992.
> So, it might be Pantera that copied Helmet
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... just noticed the recording dates.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 11, 2008)

sounds really generic to me


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 11, 2008)

There's a similarity.

If that's your thing, try these:

ytmnd - you're the man now dog! | search

Some are blatant, some harder to spot and some just not even remotely similar.


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> There's a similarity.
> 
> If that's your thing, try these:
> 
> ...



Sweetness.


----------

